# FinerDetails - Ferrari California



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Following a visit to the official launch the customer chose to be one of the first British owners of this beautiful beautiful car.

Its taken a couple of weeks to get here, but the car was delivered yesterday and I then attended today to complete the new car detail with Swissvax and Divine Wax.










Interior:
Interior cleaner, all leather cleaned with Swissvax leather cleaner followed by Leather Milk.



















Optional Daytona seat upgarde:










and yellow rev counter:














































Exterior:

Refined with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Professsional, and waxed with Divine:










wheels and tyres:










Seal feed doing its job:



















half and half shot:










luckily for me, the rain came whilst I was working in the garage and pasted over, so time for some outdoors pictures of one of the first California's in the UK:






















































































































Car was supplied by Dick Lovett In Cardiff. Has optioned upgrades of Daytona Seats, following headlights, yellow rev counter, scud shields and alloys.

thank you for reading

Iain


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

nice work again ian,lol @ the name


----------



## macca5050 (May 17, 2008)

Shes a stunner, really growing on me! is that a happy owner i spot admiring his car?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice work and very nice car,i like first picture...


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks stunning Iain:thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Great work Iain :thumb:

Looks good in red.


----------



## davidrogers190 (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh my sweet lord. I was a pearl white 1 parked at a ferrari dealer in Colchester the other day


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

lovely work, i'm not a fan of the California TBH, don't get me wrong if someone gave me one i wouldn't say no. 

But if i had £143,000 to spend on a car it certainly wouldn't be one of those.


----------



## Rickeh (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice one


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Fantastic car, it really has grown on me, (aprt from the awful looking exhausts!).
Nice work Ian and some really great photos!:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I really dont like the look of that at all, no matter how many different angles I look at it...


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Clark said:


> I really dont like the look of that at all, no matter how many different angles I look at it...


same here, if it was another colour other than the ferrari red and you completely debadged it. You wouldn't think it was a ferrari.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> same here, if it was another colour other than the ferrari red and you completely debadged it. You wouldn't think it was a ferrari.


totally agree, maybe with the exception of the rear lights - shame really as it appears to be getting good reviews driveability wise


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Clark said:


> totally agree, maybe with the exception of the rear lights - shame really as it appears to be getting good reviews driveability wise


oh yeah i bet it's an absolute animal to drive. It's just a case of a ferrari should look as god as it goes and it has certainly not ticked that box.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Looks really good Iain, i quite like the styling no tacky spoilers or splitters on show but then again it is a Ferrari.

Gav


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Excellent work, but the styling just don't cut it; and I love Ferraris


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Really nice to get to the car so soon to get all the elements protected Iain

Nice work as always


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, looks fantastic. Not keen on wheels, some angles with the silver/grey contrast makes them look like there dirty (prob just me loosing it)


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I really like these, quite muscular looking, but not keen on the quad exhausts though.
Lovely job Iain, the seal feed does it keep that sheen or dry neutral?


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice job Ian. Stunning car.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Funny how the front end resembles the new Skyline. Stunning car though, see that in red they have really grown on me.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

great to get hands on with one of these so quickly after launch Iain - and a lovely finish left on it :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

nice job fella:thumb:

seen a couple come through both in red which IMO doesn't suit it...got a demo currently on a supercar run in yellow which looks great


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

What a stunning car!!! so lucky to work on the first one in the UK! :thumb:


----------



## Saxo90 (Jun 7, 2009)

oh man, that car is stunning..

Excellent work


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great looking finish!

Still not sure about the rear end of the car.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Great car! And some nice results, top job mate

Simon


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

It's a miss for Ferrari that one, but a hit for Iain 

Nice work. Looks fairly local to me that too :thumb:

Steve


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice work and Im kinda liking that


----------



## kiza132 (Oct 3, 2008)

Lucky Sod... lol looks amazing...


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

S-X-I said:


> Great looking finish!
> 
> Still not sure about the rear end of the car.


Ditto, great finish - but a very clumbsy rear end.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Where was this car based Iain? I know you're in Manchester - did it involve travel?

I saw a red one in Bath today one my way home - looks even better in the flesh :thumb:


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

:doublesho Rosso is amazing!


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

B-e-a-utiful (L)


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice Iain:thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Good to see such an interesting car getting off to a good start with a thorough Detail Iain.

I look forward to seeing one in the flesh on the road.


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice car and usual nice work Iain


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

great work ian, looks stunning realy like that whats the screen on the dash thow?


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

thanks everyone.

The car is Manchester based.

No ideas about the screen, didnt take that much interest.


----------



## FALCONGTHO (Apr 7, 2007)

Thats my problem Iain,I get excited being around those types of cars.When the hard work is over,I almost cant accept the payment as the pleasure of paint correction on beautiful prestige and sports cars satisfies me immensely...9 times out of 10 my customers wont take no for an answer and manage to hide the cash in my office drawers or bag.That Californian is spectacular..I love how red comes alive after some TLC...You have out-done yourself..Bravo sir...


----------



## matmaxedout (Aug 1, 2006)

Deanvtec said:


> Fantastic car, it really has grown on me, (aprt from the awful looking exhausts!).
> Nice work Ian and some really great photos!:thumb:


I'm with you on that, they look the same as the Lexus ISF's

http://www.virginmedia.com/images/lexus-isf-2-400x280.jpg

http://www.globalmotors.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/ferrari-california-red.jpg


----------

